# LED`s bei OP17



## Kojote (16 August 2004)

Hi...

Frage:
Wie steuere ich die LED`s der Softkeys (z.B. K1 )  an?
Aus dem Handbuch des OP7/17 geht das ja leider nicht hervor... :x 

Danke

MfG

Jens


----------



## sps-concept (16 August 2004)

*LED*

Hallo Jens,

LED-Bereichszeiger einrichten, LED im Protool (Bild/Tasten) zuordnen...
Bit0 =1  Bit1=0 Blinken 2Hz
Bit0 =0  Bit1=1 Blinken 0,5Hz   
Bit0 =1  Bit1=1 Dauerlicht

beim OP17 ist das aber schon wieder anders, da ist das mit roten/grünen Dauerlicht und rotem Blinken. Da müsste ich nachschaun.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## sps-concept (16 August 2004)

*Update*

für OP17 gilt folgendes:

Bit0 =1 Bit1=0 Blinken rot
Bit0 =0 Bit1=1 Dauerlicht rot 
Bit0 =1 Bit1=1 Dauerlicht grün

Ich habe übrigens eine Sammlung von auskommentierten UDTs für HMI-Bereichszeiger, zB Störmeldundebereiche, Quittierbereiche, Schnittstellenbereiche usw. Die wollte ich mal zusammenstellen. Hat jemand Interesse?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Balou (16 August 2004)

Moin

Intresse ja klar wär nett 

MfG Balou


----------



## Kojote (17 August 2004)

Ja klar immer......  


Danke


MfG


Kojote


----------



## Kojote (17 August 2004)

*Ach...*

Und Danke für die LED`s     

Funzt einwandfrei     


MfG

Kojote


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2004)

Ich auch Interesse  :shock:


----------



## sps-concept (17 August 2004)

*LED*

Hallo, 

schön dass es funzt! Wegen den UDTs bin ich noch am Zusammenstellen.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2004)

Hallo
Auch ich habe Interesse an den UDTs
MfG
Manfred


----------



## sps-concept (19 August 2004)

*UDT*

Hallo,

hab jetzt

Systemtastatur TD17
Systemtastatur OP5/OP15
Systemtastatur OP7/OP17

Störmeldungen 160 Bits
Quittierung OP 160 Bits
Quittierung SPS 160 Bits
Betriebsmeldungen 160 Bits

Schnittstellenbereich
Bildnummer Zeilengeräte
Bildnummer Grafikgeräte
Funktionststatur OP7
Funktionststatur OP17
LED OP7
LED OP17

noch Vorschläge?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Balou (19 August 2004)

Keine Fragen euer Ehren

Besten Dank André

MfG Balou


----------



## Fedoux (31 März 2006)

Hallo Leute
Ich bin noch ein Newbie in sachen SPS. Habe nun an meiner kleinen Versuchsanlage ein OP17 angeschlossen läuft auch ganz prima komme gut vorran  nun wollte ich auch einmal die Ansteuerung der LED´s angreifen habe aber noch keine zum leuchten gebracht  
Habe einen Bereichszeiger angelegt der auf einen DB zugreift mit 2 Word´s K1-K8 sowie K9-K16 , die einzelnen bits sind dort eingetragen. Laut Wahrheits tabelle sollte nun bei bit 0+1 = 1 ja meine Diode grün Leuchten, leider bleiben alle LED`s aus egal was ich für ein bit setzte 
Das Handbuch ist nich grad für Anfänger gemacht und ich ersehe da nicht wo mein Fehler liegen könnte.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung was ich vergessen habe ?
Bereichszeiger ist angelegt Steuerung hat einen DB zum setzten der jeweiligen LED Zustände. Und wie muss ich nun weiter verfahren ? Es scheint nicht auszureichen selbst wenn ich alle bits im DB setzte leuchtet nicht eine LED.
Für einen mir verständlichen Tipp wäre ich Dankbar, benutze das ProTool.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Vorraus 
Gruß
Fedoux


----------



## MSB (31 März 2006)

Ich habe nur eine englische Version von Protool, gefällt mir besser.

Bei mir gibt es System -> Screen/Keys
dort kann man den LED's der K-Tasten Bits aus diesem Bereichszeiger zuweisen,
dann sollte das normalerweise auch funktionieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSB (31 März 2006)

Hier mal noch ein kurzer Screenshot:




Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Fedoux (31 März 2006)

Hallo nochma 
Das sieht doch super aus, hoffe das ich das in meiner ProTool version auch habe wovon ich ausgehe  kann es vor montag leider nicht mehr testen da ich erstma in Bremen fest sitze. 

P.S
SUPER hat alles soweit geklappt 

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Hilfe. 
gruß
Fedoux


----------



## Schibi (21 April 2006)

sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> für OP17 gilt folgendes:
> 
> Bit0 =1 Bit1=0 Blinken rot
> Bit0 =0 Bit1=1 Dauerlicht rot
> ...



Hallo sps-concept,

das find ich ja sehr nobel von dir, daß du deine UDT-Sammlung weitergeben willst. Ich hätte auch sehr großes Interesse. Das hab ich genau gesucht,wollte schon fragen ob man die irgendwo runterladen kann.
Im Voraus schon mal vielen Dank !!! 

Gruß Schibi


----------



## sps-concept (22 April 2006)

*Udt*

Hallo!

www.sps-concept.de -> download

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht heissts UDT für Schnittstellebereiche

MfG
André Räppel


----------

